
Pandora to Acquire Key Assets from Rdio - coloneltcb
http://www.streetinsider.com/Press+Releases/Pandora+to+Acquire+Key+Assets+from+Rdio/11079117.html
======
uptown
There's not enough listeners for the number of music services. If your service
stumbles, it's easy to move onto something else, so you really only get one or
no chances to convince your potential customers.

My experience with Rdio was one of frustration. Their desktop player was buggy
and frequently failed to play anything at all. When it did work, I found the
consistency of the music catalog to be unreliable. One week they'd have the
license to an album I wanted to listen-to, and then they'd lose it, and I
couldn't listen to that anymore. I'm not sure what factors were at-play on
their end to cause that to happen, but it was a horrible experience for he
listener.

I wanted to like Rdio, but they failed at the basics for my needs.

